# Travel humidor - how to use?



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am new here and new to cigars as well. I have enjoyed the occasional stick in the past but only recently began buying regularly and storing in a humidor. 

My latest purchase was the Gurkha Spec Ops travel humidor. When it arrived I found myself wondering exactly how it would keep my cigars properly humidified. It is stuffed with foam trays to protect the stogies and a small puck sized humidification device. Will the humidity permeate the foam? Also there is a small knob on the outside that reads - purge. Any idea what that is for?

Anyway, thanks for welcoming me to the community and hopefully I can ramp up my knowledge to be a contributor rather than a taker. 

Cheers.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Most plastic travel humidors are airtight and will hold your cigars rH for a long time.
Do not use the small puck sized humidifier. If you feel you really need some type of humidification device get a small Boveda pack in 65% rH.
The knob on the outside with 'purge' is there for airline travel. With pressurized cabins the air is forced out of the travel humidor and can be very difficult to open (vacuum). The valve releases the vacuum so you can open the humidor.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, first time I used I left the separators in and packed my 15 of different sizes.

On a recent cruise, left separators at home and packed in more. I used no humidification. Was gone about 10 or 12 days. I'm not recommending, but telling from here on I'll probably continue to pack as I did on last trip.

It was rather warm on the ship and in the car when we stopped.


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks to both of you. Couldn't have been explained any better.

Cheers.


----------

